# Another job hunting goal



## hopeofheart (Nov 16, 2004)

So I'm going to call this company tomorrow to see if I can get an interview out of them. Also contact all my professors see if they want any research assistant. *sigh* SA + Job Hunting = Waste of Time.


----------



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

Research Assistant...thats a route I'm considering taking next semester. I think it would be a good alternative to an internship. I want a RA position with the Federal Reserve after I graduate.

Best of luck to you in your search. Where do you go to school btw?


----------



## hopeofheart (Nov 16, 2004)

<sorrow>
Well after two phone conversations "they are approaching the holidays and don't have anything to discuss at this point." As usual, they are just trying to brush me off. I was thinking what's the pointing of keep pushing and tormenting myself like this. If you are fresh out of college, they look at your like a child molester who is trying to get a job at a childcare center. Spare me the "don't lose your hope" bullcrap; I didn't have hope to begin with  I just don't know what to do. I wish it'll all end.

</sorrow>


----------



## hopeofheart (Nov 16, 2004)

You don't understand, no job, no me. You don't exist if you can't feed yourself. Trying doesn't mean @#$% if you don't see a result. I'm just really depressed at this point.


----------



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

I understand your pessimism, and I know it can really be self-defeating when noone seems to want to hire you. Ive gone through periods where I couldnt even find summer employment- just your basic restaurant or retail jobs. I thought I was useless because of this. Sometimes Ive settled for jobs I didnt want initially, sometimes Ive stayed in jobs I wanted to leave just because there was some degree of job security- if I kept coming to work I would have a job and have some money- type thing.

Let me ask you a few questions if you dont mind...as I am curious about the circumstances which you carry into your job search, and how it might affect your success:

1. What year are you in school?
2. What are you studying?
3. Where do you live/go to school?
4. What positions are you seeking?

I dont know if I would be able to help you much, as I am just starting the job search process myself (I graduate in May). I would say its a matter of persistence but I know you dont want to hear that right about now, and I understand.


----------



## hopeofheart (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't know what the purpose of your questions is but I'm assuming you want to assess the job market with respect to your major or line of work you are after.

1. What year are you in school? Graduated a few months ago.
2. What are you studying? BS in CS and ECE. 
3. Where do you live/go to school? GA, GaTech
4. What positions are you seeking? Software development/engineering, QA testing and design.

Here's the bottom line, if you ain't got anyone deep in the company to vigorously pursue your hiring, you pretty much out of luck.


----------



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry...good luck.


----------



## night (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah hopeofheart I know what you mean

I always thought of an interview as a means of determining who can lie the best. Its frustrating when you know you can out-work, out-think, and out-do your competators in every aspect.... but the interview. :mum


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I've been where you are and it sucks big time.

I've also lived at poverty level; that's no fun either.

Leilanistar


----------

